Ask HN: What does a post Covid world look like for hackers? - zabana
======
timonoko
I know this because I follow Styxhexhammer66 and I am well stocked with toilet
paper and N95-masks. Foremostly the microbial world will get the attention it
deserves. A worldwide database with symptons and dangers will be created. It
has average joe interface, no guesswork or experts needed. AI-based systems
will recognize new mutations and invent countermeasures beforehand.

